# Precious screen saver



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking about Kindle screen savers and decided to make a quick attempt using Bacardi Jim's PreciousKindle pic as a base. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

cool!  I likes it.  MINE!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Good Lord, That's worse than Oscar. 

How about Bilbo or Galadriel?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

perfect


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

LOVE it! Mine too!! Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Good Lord, That's worse than Oscar.


I agree. I can't imagine having that pop up every ten minutes of inactivity.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

maybe this one is better.. it needs to be grey scaled and sized.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that Teninx's dog? 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

You've never heard of Major Pom?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You've never heard of Major Pom?


I know I have jet lag...... but it was major Tom yes? OH! wait!! is that dog a pomeranian?? d'oh - I get it now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You've never heard of Major Pom?


No, sorry. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that Teninx's dog?
> 
> Betsy


Speaking of Teninx... where is he?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I know I have jet lag...... but it was major Tom yes? OH! wait!! is that dog a pomeranian?? d'oh - I get it now


Yes, that was the joke. I loved it.



> No, sorry.
> 
> Betsy


Do you understand now? It was a play on the song Major Tom by David Bowie(I think)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, that was the joke. I loved it.
> 
> Do you understand now? It was a play on the song Major Tom by David Bowie(I think)


Ah, that explains it. Not a Bowie fan. Not anti-Bowie, just wasn't someone I listened to...now that you mention the song, I remember it, vagulely.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those joining this already in progress, this is a topic about a screen saver inspired by the Lord of the Rings trilogy:



Tarma said:


> I was thinking about Kindle screen savers and decided to make a quick attempt using Bacardi Jim's PreciousKindle pic as a base. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow!  I'm a hit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a possible screensaver featuring the White Tree of Gondor It is already 600x800:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

And here are two more, using pictures from famed LOTR artists Greg and Tim Hildebrandt:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow. those are very cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Wow. those are very cool.


Thanks. I thought they came out pretty good myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Good Lord, That's worse than Oscar.
> 
> How about Bilbo or Galadriel?


Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate to ask these questions, but are we violating the artitsts' copyright by posting these....



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate to ask these questions, but are we violating the artitsts' copyright by posting these....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nope. These were all already posted publicly on the Net. It would be a violation if I were _selling_ them. But merely displaying them is OK.

Note, in fact, that I even left in the artist's signature in the one picture that contained one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Or are you politely trying to tell me that you don't like them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or are you politely trying to tell me that you don't like them?


Love 'em, just as a quilter (artist), I'm respectful of others' rights. Just checking.

(I'd point out that even if they're already on the 'net but it was done without the original artists' permission, it's still a copyright violation.) But if you say they're OK, I'm done.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or are you politely trying to tell me that you don't like them?


Also, I'm not THAT polite...



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love 'em, just as a quilter (artist), I'm respectful of others' rights. Just checking.
> 
> (I'd point out that even if they're already on the 'net but it was done without the original artists' permission, it's still a copyright violation.) But if you say they're OK, I'm done.
> 
> ...


They all came from either online galleries of fantasy art or online stores selling prints. I'm 99 44/100% certain that there are no infringements going on, Betsy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Tarma: Check out the "LotR Screensavers" thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tarma said:


>


cool... good job Tarma!


----------

